# Costa Azul [Arrábida, Sesimbra, Tróia, Setúbal, etc] – Fotos Minhas



## Golden Fields (5 Dez 2010 às 21:07)

Algumas fotos de alguns locais por onde passei nas férias de Verão deste ano, em Setembro.

*Portinho da Arrábida*











































*Praias semi-desertas na costa a oeste de Sesimbra só acessíveis por trilhos ou barco*







































































































*Capo Espichel*























*Sesimbra*









































































*Arrábida*
































*Setúbal*























*Tróia*


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Dez 2010 às 21:21)

Boas

Obrigado pela bela reportagem aqui da minha região, espero que tenhas gostado a ver pelas fotos apenas te faltou a zona a norte do Espichel. 

Belas fotografias.

Aqui te deixo uma da Praia do Ribeiro Cavalo mas vista do mar.





Abraços


----------



## Golden Fields (5 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

Obrigado  A tua região é magnífica  Foto muito boa. A Arrábida é dos lugares mais belos da Europa 
Sim faltou e também mais do património histórico e trilhos nos bosques da serra, quintas, etc nesse dia esqueci-me da máquina


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Boas fotos, sabe bem olhar para elas neste dia de chuva tão tristonho


----------



## Golden Fields (5 Dez 2010 às 21:37)

Vince disse:


> Boas fotos, sabe bem olhar para elas neste dia de chuva tão tristonho



Já estava farto da época quente e seca, agora só me farto da época fria e chuvosa em Fevereiro 
Obrigado


----------



## Snark (22 Dez 2010 às 11:33)

Preciosas fotos amigo , Obrigado







>



Viva Portugal!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Dez 2010 às 11:49)

Boa Reportagem fotografica!! Obrigado, sem duvida alguma são zonas de uma região linda!!


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

Belas fotos de um zona que conheço muito bem e que vou lá muitas vezes


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2010 às 15:28)

Nem parece Portugal, é uma área que desconheço, boas fotos


----------



## belem (22 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

Que maravilha! 
E uma boa música para admirar estas fotos:


----------



## Golden Fields (8 Abr 2011 às 13:34)

Obrigado 

Que bem que se deve estar agora por lá..


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Abr 2011 às 17:17)

Bem, só agora reparei nisto! 
Estas imagens são de regalar o olhos, segundo o Mário "nem parece em Portugal", mas é e ainda bem. Conheço quase toda esta fronteira entre o verde seco da serra e o azul turquesa das águas que a banham e dificilmente nos fartamos porque a tendência é sempre voltar a ver, de preferência no local. 
Temos ali um pouco de tudo o que talvez muitos por aqui já conheçam fora de portas: Baleares; Córsega; Ilhas Gregas, são só exemplos!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2011 às 14:40)

Lindissimas fotos .


----------

